# Portuguese nationality



## lisapaulo (Dec 20, 2017)

Hello. 
I would like to know what is the best way to recieve my Portuguese citizenship. My mum is Portuguese, we live in the UK. I'm 22 years old. Also how long does it take for the process to be complete. Thank you


----------

